# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Voorhuid

## danny

mijn voorhuid is altijd ontstoken .Wat kan ik hier aan doen?

----------


## Gast: bert

besnijden, ik heb dit probleem ook gehad, allerlei zalfjes geprobeert, jaren getobt en uit eindelijk op advies van de dokter laten besnijden. was wel eng maar heb er nu geen spijt van zelfs je sex leven wordt beter&#33; gr. bert

----------


## foul

zeker weten en is veel properder een duitsehelm en geen plopmuts

----------


## willem37

Hoi,

Ik heb het ook gehad, steeds ook scheurtjes in de voorhuid, ik ben toen bij de huisarts geweest.

Daar bleek mijn voorhuid te krap te zijn en moest er een gedeeltelijke besnijdenis komen.
Ik heb hier heel erg tegen op gezien, maar ben tot op heden nog altijd blij dat ik het heb gedaan.
Geen pijn meer of branderig gevoel en dat alles is met een kleine ingreep weggenomen.

groet en succes.

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo,

Ik zit dit nu net even te lezen en heb dus ook regelmatig sneetjes en (waarschijnlijk) ontstekingen, om gek van te worden.
Nou lijkt mij besnijden ook wel wat, alleen ik ken mn dokter een btje en die laat dat denk ik niet zo maar gebeuren, die is daar niet zo van ?
Moet dit via de dokter of kan het ook anders ?

Wicky

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Wicky,

In eerste instantie zou je denk ik idd naar je huisarts moeten, bij hem zou je een doorverwijzing kunnen vragen naar een specialist. Je huisarts moet je bij dit probleem helpen, dus gewoon doorgaan totdat je een doorverwijzing hebt gekregen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Wicky73

Ja dat ga ik ook zeker wel een x bespreken met mn dokter.
Als daardoor bijna alles oplost, zou het wel fijn zijn, juist ook omdat mijn voorhuid ook aardig strak zit vind ik zelf !

----------


## zuchelolo

Ik heb nu ook last van een rode voorhuid, en af en toe pijn.Heb wel een ingreep gehad omdat ik met een hydrocoele zat en ook met varicocele.Zou dit iets met deze ingreep te maken hebben?

grtn,

----------

